# Molly Fry



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

When can I introduce Molly fry into the community tank. Right now I have a tank divider up with 7 fry. The fry are about 11 weeks old. *c/p*

The tank has the two parent molly's and three "glo-fish". 10g Tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say you can now.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

LOL I would basically say when they are fast enough to get away, too big to fit in another fishes mouth and strong enough to take a nip.


----------

